# Do you carry a flask?



## casey (May 14, 2001)

I always carry a flask of whisky for emergencies. Warms you up & relieves the boredom if their is a break down or lull in the storm.

After hearing loud music blaring from plow trucks late at night (never in res. areas) I assume many others also partake.

I save serious drinking for after the routes are completed but it seems many plow drivers may be driving with unacceptable BAC's.


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

seems like you don't have anything else to talk about so you decided to start a B.S. thread,get a life and save the drinking for the closet.
dan


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

Well, I'll take that as a no.

Not really a BS topic. Two plow drivers were killed in highway accidents near here last year & both were above the legal BAC & both were working.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*whiskey is good*

buddy if ya ever get ahold of some makers mark that is the best whiskey an its made here in kentucky ,try it out smooth as silk . by the way i dont carry a flask when i plow i carry a gallon keeps me awake an ready to get busy also warms that blood up .i keep it in limits we'll i am working when i get home look out i turn the bottle up!!!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I am dumbfounded. This topic can ot actually be real. Do us all a favor, and either stop with the attempt at comedy, or leave the alcohol at home. There is no place for any substance that could impare your ability to function. This includes medication that would make you drowsey. Get a relief driver. I hope a moderator will do the right thing and shut this thread down.
Dino


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

Comedy or reality?

Ever had an employee who is supposed to drive come in straight from the bar early Sat. or Sun. morn? 

I own a DOT approved breathalyzer to ensure no one driving is over but from what I've seen on the roads the past couple yrs. many are not as cautious.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Casey you are a dicotomy. You pretend you are all about safety, yet in the next breath admit to carrying and drinking whiskey while plowing, I mean snow blowing. Which is it???
If my employees ever came from a bar to plow, that would be the last time ever. And since they drive my trucks home when snow is forcasted, they would be dismissed as well.
Do us all a favor and leave the alcohol at home, and just drink coffee to stay warm. 
We all wonder why the image of the plowing contractor is so hard to change.......
Dino


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

:realmad: :realmad: :realmad: 
Drinking whiskey will dull your senses, thus your ability to drive is less than 100%.

I agree with Dino 100% on this.

Rick


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I agree with Dino too. Ever heard of 'drinking and driving' or 'reckless endangerment'? i dont give a rats @ss if you are "just doing it to stay warm" thats the friggin stupidest thing i have ever heard. If you wanna drink go drink your heart out in your living room and leave the plowing to *sober* professionals


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Casey,Im floored by your post .Wow as if there isint enough pressure on a sober,well rested driver in a snow storm already,add some alcohol,and you got a potential mess on your hands.The thought to take a drink while plowing never entered my mind.


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

Actually I am very cautious & would never allow myself or anyone using my vehicles for work to be above the .01-.03 BAC range at any time.

From past experiences on the road & recent tragedies it seems many late night contractors may not be as careful. A personal Breathalyzer is a good investment to ensure neither you nor your employees are above reasonable standards.

http://www.q3alcoholdetectors.com/


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

Anyone who drinks and plows is ignorant and if any of my drivers came to work after drinking I would fire them on the spot. It doesn't matter if you are drunk or you just had 1 drink once you hit someone and you have liquer on your breath you are guilty in the eyes of the law even if the accident wasn't your fault.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Why have any alcohol in your system at all? Coffee has caffine as does soda and some teas, I just drink something like that if i need to stay awake. 

I just dont think thats a good combo, besides i get tired when i consume alcoholic beverages, maybe thats just me tho.....


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

I couldn't imagine drinking, while or right before plowing. My goddamn name is on the doors, and my employees vehicles doors. Christ that is all I would need, not to mention a huge lawsuit if some one ever got hurt by one of my trucks. Zero tollerance here , no way no how. Save it for home. If I found that crap in my trucks, Fire first ask questions later..... One point I am strong on is drinking and driving....

Rick


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

*LEGAL LIMITS*

In Michigan .08 and .09 are considered impaired .10 intox for the average joe. Commercial vehicles ( which we are ) is considered intoxicated at .04, that is it is the same if you blew a .10 in a personal vehicle. I agree with the others who say leave the alcohol at home,bar, or mistress's house


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Zero tolerance here too. Sometimes a case of beer will show up at the job at the end of the day. I won't even have one of those because I'm driving a company truck. 

Besides the fact that here we have an "open container" law.

A joke, to lighten the mood, but also illustrate a point...

Two guys have a serious fender bender. They're out of the cars before the cops arrive, exchanging their information. First guy says,"That was pretty scary." Second guy says it sure was. First guy pulls out a flask, and says "I could sure use something to calm me down, how about you?" Second guy says, "Well, sure" and accepts a drink. First guy puts the flask away, and asks, "What do you do for a living?" Second guys says he's a doctor. First guys says, "I'm a lawyer"......


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

casey- are you serious with this thread? save the booze for when your home, and the only person you can hurt is yourself


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Casey, you show lack of good judgement at the very least. You preach that you operate with in the guidlines of the law, yet promote taking a nip while out. Why even have it?? Why take the chance??
Very poor judgement!!!!!
Maybe that is why he thinks snow blowers are faster than plows. 
Dino


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I carry a Foley "DOT Qualified" Drug / Alcohol Testing Program Coverage card in my wallet, as all our drivers do. No breathalyzer tests, we go straight for a BLOOD test, within 2 hours of any accident. Our company policy is ZERO tolerance. We have plenty of other drivers willing to work who are sober, if a storm rolls in unexpectedly.

As others have said, leave the alcohol at home. I guess you never learned that alcohol only makes you "feel" warm, while it actually makes your body colder... Even drinks with caffiene make your body colder, but that is another topic.

I would close this thread, but I am glad to see so many real professionals who disagree with you.


~Chuck


----------



## copandplower (Feb 2, 2002)

Casey,

Now I know why you have this dellusion of being able to snow blow a driveway faster than I can plow it, Youre Drunk.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Really, I'm curious. What emergency would call for administering alcohol or whiskey?

I can not imagine plowing some of the places I do with any degree of impairment in judgement. I'm too close to road and driveway edges with steep dropoffs, too close to houses and other buildings in addition to the usual need for alertness while operating a plow on the highway. I need my reflexes to be 110% just to make a couple of narrow, sharp curves on drives I do.

If there isn't, there should be an absolute zero BAC limit for snowplow operators.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

AH NO.

Geoff


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*WHAT ?????*

Casey

IMHO----I think when anyone is plowing or driving & thinks he or she needs a drink must be a ALCOHOLIC  Do us all a favor & get off the road & stay home if you want even a sip.

And to answer your stupid a$$ question HELL- NO


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

most people come to this site to learn, or help others out. this site is about snowplowing and related discussions. if your out there operating anything, while taking nips out of your flask, your a fool. you give us real snow proffesionals all a bad name.
maybe you posted on the wrong site?
i think you were looking for this site,
www.alcoholics-anonymous.org


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casey _
> *I always carry a flask of whisky for emergencies. Warms you up & relieves the boredom if their is a break down or lull in the storm.
> 
> After hearing loud music blaring from plow trucks late at night (never in res. areas) I assume many others also partake.
> ...


The above statements suggest a bag full of irresponsible behavior. 
- Why not carry a Stanley thermos full of hot choc. or coffee and use the truck's heater as well for warming up? 
- Why not bring along a Gameboy, or other pocket videogame, or a good magazine to relieve boredome?
- Why the need for loud music when a driver should be listening to his plow, vehicle, and surroundings for potential problems?
- Why boast about _"saving the serious drinking for after the routes are completed"_ which then suggests drinking & driving later on? I doubt that you are walking home from the bar, unless you are already inside your home when you get tanked.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

IMO this thread has got to be casey's way of bordom releif.
Go out and do some maintenance or something.

If that's not the case, casey, you are trying to talk yourself into feeling that it is ok or you are in denial that it is wrong to drink and drive.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I will say, with 25 responses and 334 views since 10:43PM, it was a good attention getter. Reminds me of the snowblower thread last year. I think Casey's getting paid to keep interest in PS .


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

He wouldn't work for us.....


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

Maybe in Canada the only things they have are hockey and drinking????? Nothing wrong with a couple pops in the living room after a ten hour storm....feet near the wood stove. Zero tolerance on this subject.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Mick _
> *I will say, with 25 responses and 334 views since 10:43PM, it was a good attention getter. Reminds me of the snowblower thread last year. I think Casey's getting paid to keep interest in PS . *


That's a good point. I was hoping to get a little feed back on this question a few days ago and haven't received any response to it. This moron gets all the glory with this question that isn't even worth a reply. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=7381


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

Katwalk,

Your not going to turn this into an international painting with the same brush are you? I hope you aren't as ignorant as that saying we only have hockey and drinking. Why just the other day, our community country got it's first fire department and police station


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

Just kidding by the way 

(we didn't really get a fire department


----------



## push4$$ (Dec 2, 2002)

Casey, you sound like one of those guys that plows for "beer money".


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Is this thread for real. Caseys opening remarks don't even make sense.  Why even take the risk in the first place, Casey. Do us all a favor and grow up a little!

CGB


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

As a full time Cop, I can't believe that anyone that takes plowing seriously would think about having a drink before they went out. Most people that drink and drive, have no idea of where they blood alcohol level is, and they can't believe that there were over the legal limit. I like stopping the guys in company trucks that can't drive a straight line to save there life at 3 or 4 in the morning, because so far, everyone has been drunk. Had a guy that I stopped a couple of month's ago in a company truck, he actually went a mile after I hit my lights because he wanted to get the truck home. His boss called our station the next day, and wanted to know what he was driving. When he found out it was a company vehicle, he fired him. I have tested my self when I have been home drinking, there is no way that I could get to the legal limit and still be standing, much less driving. Casey, you need to get a life, and please don't come to my town, I have a new home waiting for you.

John


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Whoa! I can't believe what I read. Casey must be joking. To not only drink while plowing but also to tell everyone he does it. Yikes! I think he started this thread for attention only.

I like a drink but I sip my Wild Turkey at home. And make damn sure it's not going to snow that night.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Casey

Way to knock yourself down a notch or three.... respect comes and goes... but with remarks/comments like that it goes very quickly.


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

Even after the storm, the last thing my body need is alchool, I'm already enought zombie from the lack of sleeping.


Our licence driver is our pay check, but worst, why risking someonelse life. 

Water, light lunch and frequent collation (fruts, peanuts) will keep your body warmer. stay away from alchool and cafeine.

Working behind a snowblower is hardworking, i know i do it also. This job is comparable to a marathon or any sport. I doubt a olimpic skier will take a lip before going down the hill to keep is body warm.

This is the main reason why we have so many law and rules today, too many people with poor judgement.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This thread is interesting. The overwhelming response is in line with "absolutely not". And Casey is taking a lot of heat (again). However, did everyone miss "badboygeorge" 's response that he carries a GALLON. I brought this idea up this morning at the restaurant I frequent. While I didn't get any positive responses from plow guys, I did get responses from a few others there that they have seen guys "under the influence" while plowing. Think about that; They don't remember much else ( like whether they did a good job). The only thing they remember is that the driver had been drinking. Do you really imagine that any of those people will call those guys when they need plowing?

I'm still wanting to know what emergency would call for alcohol or whiskey.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't have the stomach for whiskey. I just carry a half-keg of Bush Beer in the bed for ballast and run the hose up through the sliding rear glass. Then a funnel with hose running out the rust hole in my cab corner so I don't have to keep getting out to relieve myself. Yeah, right. 

For the record, I agree with the overwhelming majority here. Drinking and plowing don't mix!


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

I don't drink at ALL to begin with at all and would NEVER do it while plowing. I use the heat in the truck to keep me warm and I drink water or sometimes ice tee or soda and usually munch on candy or a sandswich at night to help stay awake. I don't listen to loud music while plowing either, I play guitar in a hard rock band and like loud music but when i'm plowing i listen to softer music and keep it low, there's too much other stuff to pay attention to and listen to when plowing thats more important.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Gentlemen, please be advised that this is not how the Canadian boys do our snow removal. Just got in from a 20 hour shift and I can assure you that none of our guys drink while they are working. That is just nuts to consider. Casey, with all due respect you are a ****** if that is how you conduct your business. It`s nice to know what the competition is all about. Oh and by the way Plowking I finally got to try out my new u-edges that I bought through you, they were awesome,nice and quite and very forgiving especially over manhole covers. I will be ordering more. All the guys with them on loved them. Thanks again.:drinkup


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Sorry was supposed to be a cheers at the end not drinkup, especially on this thread. LOL


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2002)

NO! And i would fire any driver that I found to have one. We do this for a living and insurance cost enough with out a drunk driver behind the wheel.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Lets see...hmmm.....NO!

I own a brewery and I don't do it. People like you cause me to pay $6,000 a year in liquor liability insurance.

Howard


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

*I've seen it all now.....*

I think that title better suits this thread!

Isnt it at all obvious by all these posts against the 'fly-by-nighters' and 'lowballers', that we are setting ourselves up above these people? Now after hearing this, can you tell me why the average homeowner wouldnt think this about every driver if he sees one guy taking a drink? You not only have your own reputation to keep, but that of snow plowers all over the country/world! Its already hard enough to keep, dont work harder to ruin it!


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

What motivates people like this? I just don't understand it.


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

I think many are confusing a "nip" of Whisky to warm the body to outright driving under the influence. A nip every 4 hrs does not bring your BAC even to the .02 level and does not affect coordination or performance. Probably less affect than taking a shot of cough syrup.

As I said, I have a breathalyzer & anyone driving my vehicles, myself included, will not drive above acceptable levels which are well below legal limits. 

The problem I have noticed is that many late night contractors may not be as cautious, either because they or their employees are caught unaware by a storm & have been drinking or they carry a "Gallon" like Badboygeorge & don't realize or don't care about the affects alcohol may have on their work & driving.

You can preach zero tolerance & zero BAC all you want but reality often dictates, especially with employees outside your control, that drinking during or before late night routes will occur. Your responsibility is not to ignore the problem but to take active steps, like I did, to control it.


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

You see when you hire an employee, you make a comitment to pay them and they make a to you to be prepared and on call with a storm approching. My guys understand when i call their cell phone at least 12 hours before the snow hits (even if its a 5% chance of snow) They need to rest up, not booze out. Its that simple. Also can you tell me why you must drik on the job? Why can you find a substatute for the alcohol? AND if you worked for a large company what do you think their drinking policy would be? and why?.
Think about it


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I dont drink at all anyway, and im no expert snowplower, but in my oppinion snowplowing is hard enough to do 100% sober. You have to have eyes behind your head and watch and listen to everything that goes on. It seems to me as soon as you try to back up, within seconds someone is behind you that wasnt there 2 seconds ago when you turned around to look. I cant even begin to think how someone could do snowplowing and be drinking alcohol at the same time. What is this world coming to guys? Its people like you Casey that hurt and kill innocent people cause you wanna drink!  :realmad: Chuck you have my permission to close this thread now, i said my piece.  Mike


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm no stranger to a Beer or 6 when I'm home after working a hard day, but it eventually just puts me to sleep!

Any alcohol is a depressant and will make you drowsy. NOT what I'd want while trying to stay awake!

Just having an open bottle/flask in your truck, and on your breath is asking for trouble here in PA!


BUT on another note. I've always heard stories from people about how they'd get all liquored up before going out plowing. I always wondered if anyone else ever heard these stories? Sounds as stupid as can be, but I've heard these stories from many non related sources.


I don't drink and drive, and SURELY would NEVERY even think about takin' a "nip" while out plowing. I can barely stay awake on candy bars and Iced Tea!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Does it really matter whether its 1 nip every four hours or a gallon? Alcohol is alcohol, and thats not something that is going to come to play into anything related to my business. If you wanna get yourself plastered, or just "stay warm" *STAY HOME!!* Alcohol and, well, anything dont mix, of course thats my $.02, maybe you dont need to be as alert to drive a toro as you do a western


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

If you're cold that's why they put heaters in trucks. 

BTW my name's Casey too!! I'm from Albany please don't confuse me with Casey from Canada.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

A recent anti-drunk driving ad campaign said, "Impairment begins with the first drink".

My Grandma said to my Grandpa (probably more than once), "One *smells* just like a dozen."

From a strictly pragmatic point of view--if you can't accept *on principle alone* that drinking and plowing don't mix--it's a whole lot easier to draw the line, and have that line be clear and unambiguous to everybody--employees, customers, casual observers, and the law enforcement community--if you draw that line at ZERO. 

It's good to see this thread has aroused so much interest--more individual members responding than any other thread I remember reading. It's even better to see that the opposition is almost unanimous....


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

With all the views this thread got I figured it was a joke or something. I can't believe someone (or more than one) would actually do that! ABSOLUTLY FRIGGIN' STUPID! I certainly enjoy having a few beers, but at the right time & at the right place; Plowing is NOT one of those times or places. If I'm going to have something to drink the first thing I do is check the weather reports to see if something new is in the forecast. If there's nothing, then have fun. 

Grow up, be responsible and get a life. 

-Tim


----------



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

*HUH?*

Can't even imagine trying to drive my truck half lit. I don't think its necessary to carry around aflask to stay "Warm". If you dress for the occassion, there shoudln't be a problem. I do both walks and plow, so I know what it means to be cold, and getting in and out of a warm truck makes it worse. No way in hell. I don't even like going out in a storm after midnight because of all the other people that don't follow the law, and get on the road with a few in them. If anyone around me is drinking and plowing, its coffey, with no whiskey in it. But the Makers Mark is good as mentioned before, just not good while driving.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Simple, I agree with the above statements from the true pros.
Not much left to that thay hasnt allready been said here!!!
Casey said the wrong thing to the wrong people...

What I do have to say is, yeah I've heard loud music coming from plow trucks. I've had my stereo up quite loud at times, driving arround on dry pavement doing touch ups after the storm.
It helps me stay awake. When the blade drops the stereo goes WAY down to where I can barly hear it. Altho in large storms I usually have my stereo on quietly listening to the AM talk stations listening to storm reports.
I like to be able to hear my equipment making sure everything is running right & there's no strange noises. Like today I heard this really strange noise coming from the rear. Turns out I punctured a tire & it was slowly leaking. Thats a diffrent thread tho.

I have seen other plowers out at a bar/restraunt the night before a storm. I eat thay drink.
Wonder if they are any way related to the unplowed drives at 8am? People are morons. If I even think it might snow I stay completely sober.

Now I will admit to haveing a drink or 2 after the storm.
The last place on my route is a bar/restraunt. So if I am positive I'm completely done. I'll plow the lot then stop in for a couple drinks & some wings on the house. Stick arround for a while talking to people about the storm then head home.
One time I got pulled over just after I pulled out. Cop asked if I had been drinking, told him I had 1 drink a few hr's ago & asked why he thought I had been? Said it was because he noticed my truck sitting in front of the bar for the last few hrs. Told him thats the last place I plow & I got hungry after sitting in my truck all day & had some hot wings. Anyways to make a long story short I blew a .01 into the straw. Agreed that he has seen his share of drunk plow drivers & that many of them are idiots, drunks & unreliable, gave him my card. This year the sober plow driver (me) has a contract with his father & another officer who are both willing to pay quite well for dependable on time service.


So if were staying home tonight & there is no snow in the forcast. ok, forcasts are always wrong. If it's not gunna snow! I suggest we all sit back & pop open a cold one while we can.  cheers!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

No, I'm not confusing a "nip". I'll check with my insurance company, but I don't think they're confused, either.

As pointed out, alcohol does not warm the body, it will lower your body temp and confuses you into thinking you're warmer. Realize intoxication is on a sliding scale that starts with the first drink (regardless of amount) and ends in stupor. That's why an intoxicated person can stand being outside in a snowstorm in shirt sleeves and a drunk will freeze to death without realizing he's cold. That also explains the "warm flush" you feel with that first "nip".

I'm still wanting to know what emergency could require application of alcohol or whiskey.

I'm not intending to slam Canadians as a group, but please, Casey, stay north of the border. I suspect your country men and women would also appreciate you confining your snow removal to the snow blower.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Wow! It's never good when the longest post's on a message board is about something as senseless as being "Gooned up" behind the wheel of a plow vehicle! It's sad to say but I have actually seen an operator under the influence misjudge a turn and slide off the road. Nobody was hurt or hit but it was one of the most horrifying things I have ever seen. (A weighted down bulldozer-type vehicle sliding out of control on ice off of the road onto the front yard of a private residence). 
I was helping out my landscaper, (and also my friend), with his accounts. I was following one of his employee's to a peticular parking lot when I saw him lose control of the vehicle. Before you know it, he was on the front yard of a house just before the lot we were going to plow. No one hurt and luckly no damage to the owners property but I must say that it was a nasty event reguardless. It's was a bit of a job getting the plow truck out of the shrub planter and luckly my friend beeing in the landscape business was able to take care of the damaged shrubs. 
Bottom line, it could have been much uglier than it was. 
It's easier to learn by other people's mistakes than your own! Jake


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Are you drinking now Casey? Becuse reading your post I must say you are, and the whiskey has altered your state of thinking! AAA is in the future! Only drunks and people with alcohol problems will need to drink or nip as you say! Sounds and is very unprofessional and gives your employees a bad view of your company. If you hit someone out there regardless of under .02 it will be your fault licence revoked and possible lawsuit! Wake up man!


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

landscaper3 - I think you meant AA, not AAA, although he may need triple A as well.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Casey,

A sip, nip, chug, whatever.... It is all B.S. Do us all a favor here grow up or get off the boards. This is serious business. There is just no need what so ever to carry a flask with you. This thread is such a joke, but I am glad to see how many responsible contractors are out there.

Rick


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

1 word

*UNPROFESSIONAL!!!!!!*

~Nate~


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The flaske you should be carrying is called a thermos and in it ,the liquid is called coffee.It's hot and will warm you up and not cause any problems. Or better yet go to Dunkin Dounuts


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Casey,

I don't care what the "legal" limits are, once you take one "nip", YOU ARE IMPAIRED!!!!

I too use to think I needed a nip every 4 hrs. or so. Unfortunatly, that turned into needing a fifth every 4 hrs. or so!! It also caused me to loose everything I had. I lost my job, my home, my dignity, and ended up living on the streets. The only thing that mattered was where was I going to get my next "nip"!!

That was over 16 years ago! 

If you ever need to talk to someone who understands, email me 

Greg


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Casey*

I said it the first time & now I'm sure you are a ALCOHOIC 

It's sad that you think it's OK to take a nip. As for you having a breathalizer in you truck tells me even more about you as if you didn't have a drinking problem you sure as hell wouldn't need to be checking your self all the time.

And for trying to justify that others are doing it is even more proof, you need major help  .


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

*Casey* 

You should really look at getting some help man. You might not realise you have a problem until it's to late. With all this careless drinking you could end up like those two plow drivers you were talking about. 
On a side note I hope I don't run into you on any streets I work on, or more realistically I hope you don't run into me(literally).


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

I am well aware of the affects of alcohol on driving & am quite capable of limiting intake to medicinal dosages during work. As I said these doses would have less affect on impairment than a shot of cough syrup or even too much coffee.

My concern is that others do not display similar restraint or caution, either with personal plow or employee driven plow vehicles.

Obviously very few of the above mentioned I have encountered visit Plowsite.


----------



## kawdude (Nov 19, 2002)

Now I will admit that I have drank while snowmobiling but the key here is it is myself that I am putting in danger by impairing my ability. As for snowplowing or driving on the roads, there is no way in hell I could ever allow myself to drive after drinking. When I am plowing, i carry soda (dont like cofee) crank my heater and kill the stereo completely, too busy listening to plow, engine, too busy looking for all the morons who like for some reason to get in the way of plow trucks. I could not bring myself to endanger someone else, or someone elses property, IMO thats just WRONG. Casey, how can I put this........GET OFF THE DAMN ROAD WHEN YOU'RE DRINKING YOU MORON! I wish everyone here, Even Casey, HAppy Holdays


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

Medical Dosage????????

Casey I think you should follow Dockboy's advise quickly.

Lot of you know that several members here are cops. So
I can tell how many different excuses there are for people who
have been drinking.

Lots of prescriptions, as well as over the counter products have
written on them not to operate vehicles/ machinery when using
those products.

Casey, we all think you are making a POOR decision,something
may not happen for years. but when it happens you are liable
("L"IABLE) big time. Hopefully something will not happen that
you or someone else will regret.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey Kawdude- Not a bright idea drinking while snowmobiling. You endanger not only yourself but everyone else on the trail. Not a good idea.


----------



## BRUNSWICK CONCRETE (Dec 17, 2002)

The only thing that one should operate while drinking is the flush -handle on the toilet ! :realmad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

> I am well aware of the affects of alcohol on driving & am quite capable of limiting intake to medicinal dosages during work.


Medicinal dosages, yeah, I use to use that excuse too.

Greg


----------



## jbelandscape (Nov 27, 2002)

Show some control man. It snowed on my 21st birthday and I went out with my friends to celebrate and I had one beer, just one, because I knew I was going to have to plow in the morning. I probably enjoy drinking more then the next guy, but I have the COMMON SENSE to know the time and the place. 
Would you be ok with an ambulance driver or a fireman taking a swig or two before the go out for an emergency call?

Jeff


----------



## shamrock1 (Jan 15, 2002)

CASEY:

YOU ARE A "NIP" ! ,

I'll attribute that to your age and inexperience, but after what I have seen left @ MVA's that had drinking involved, You wouldn't be so smug about this topic.

When you see what's left of parents that never made it home, Kids that will not graduate, aspiring people; young & old, Sisters, Brothers.... wrapped up in twisted wreckage from a head-on collision due to someone being blind drunk, it makes most of my colleagues and I react something like this.

--Shocked, at what you have just seen.... especially if you are 1st responder..

--Irritable, because you know why it happened

--Angry, at you for being so selfish

--Really Pissed, when you start talking like it's not your fault

--Satisfied, when you are in cuffs and on your way to the jail

--Sad, because you know that someone's life and family will be changed forever... And you hope it will never happen to yours...

Listen up you Sh..Head!!! and hear what everybody is saying to you....

You have an 8500 LB Weapon w/ Plow Attached, Wise UP....

--A cop who has seen it too many times.


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

I think you got the wrong guy officer. I am one of the responsible ones.

Neither I, nor anyone using my vehicles would be permitted to drive with a BAC approaching or above .02 & I am very careful to enforce & maintain this rule even when not working. All my drivers are tested before heading out & I myself am excessively cautious about impairment & BAC levels when behind the wheel. 

The same can not be said for many of the yahoos I encounter on late night routes.


----------



## shamrock1 (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casey _
> *I think you got the wrong guy officer. I am one of the responsible ones.
> 
> Neither I, nor anyone using my vehicles would be permitted to drive with a BAC approaching or above .02 ....
> ...


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

Actually I "get it" quite well which is why I purchased a DOT approved breathalyzer & imposed strict personal and employee standards on alcohol related impairment.

Personally I feel taking active steps to combat a problem that many seem either unable to control or choose to ignore is a positive one.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Casey-

On one hand your efforts to guage and monitor BAC of yourself and workers is commendable. However it's undermined from your admission of taking a nip here and there as needed. Please understand that you end up suggesting to us that your purchase of a DOT breathalyzer can be construed as more reason to drink "cautiously" up to a certain point (as indicated on the analyzer). At least that's how I'm reading things here. You may have been a lot further off by just stating that you use the analyzer to monitor workers BAC while on the job to eliminate potential dangerous sitiations. Adding the "nip from a flask" bit removed any creedence behind your efforts.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I couldn't agree with Roger Dodger more. Exactly what I wanted to say after reading all these posts. 

The problem with Caseys story, is that, he asked it other plowers had a nip while working, like he does. He did not ask if other snowplowing contractors test there employee's for blood alcohol levels, to try and combat such issues.

CGB


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

one more time for casey 
www.alcoholics-anonymous.org


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Casey*

Still taking a nip.

To take a nip means open container  you just don't get it 

I'm sorry to say but I'm through with talking to you, be just like a good friend I had, he & 3 other are all 6' under because he too knew how much he could handle.


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

*What a stiff*

Casey, at what point do you realize that you are way wrong, be a man and admit your wrong, and tuck your tail between your legs and walk away before you loose that last sliver of hope you still might have left with the members of this site. Admit zero tolerance is the only way and junk your stupid "DOT" approved machine. The only "DOT" machine you should be running impaired is the gumball machine.


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

*WOW*

The second season I plowed, I was working for a guy who owned a decent sized plowing/lawn care business. One morning, after doing my route, my truck needed some service and the boss asked me if I'd go out and do some clean-ups using his personal truck. I did, and while plowing a lot, I hit a snow bank a little hard and smoething slid out from under the seat and hit my foot. I looked down to see a bottle of schnaps, and the seal was broken. I was appalled and when I got done I confronted him face to face. I wanted to know what kind of guy I was working for. He made up some lame excuse about it being left over from the previous summer's golf outing. I later found out that he would schedule his route so that he would end up doing a bunch of residentials and private comunities out in a very rural area. He'd proceede to put away a fair amount of booze as he was plowing. He did end up wrecking a couple of trucks, but thankfully he never killed himself or anyone else.

Part two, I have had a problem with alcohol in the past myself, but even then, I took care not to drink at all within at least 12 hours of when I had to plow.

I echo the sentiments of many others on this thread when I say that any alcohol is too much when plowing. When you start talking blood alcohol levels, my thought is that you are trying to justify something that you know is wrong. Again, plowing is hard enough stone sober (I will admit to plowing while having my stereo cranked ), and I can't imagine trying to do it with even a little buzz. add the depressant effects of alcohol to being tired... wow, not good.

casey, I hope that you are smarter than what your post inicates, and that you only stuck your foot in your mouth in front of the wrong bunch of guys...


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm just not too sure why this topic is still active, its a nobrainer, but a good warning, ive seen my fair share of dd related wrecks, and i think to myself each time i see or even hear about one all the things posted by shamrock, mostly how selfish that druck [email protected]@rd was and how sh!tty hes gonna feel whrn he finds out he killed a family or part of one.... In through here too, if he cant get the picture by now, I pray that noone get hurt from his selfish actions but himself. *Im not saying he should get hurt* Im saying that *If someting happens, that noone else will have to be affected by this nonsese and poor judgement*

May God have mercy on you, and your foolish alcohol "_policy_ "


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The post by Ohiosnow really hit home. I lost my best friend ever to an overdose of drugs and alcohol. Of course, he was smart enough so he knew how much he could handle. He was 21 years old, left a little girl who never knew her Daddy.

That was in 1971. I still visit his grave whenever I get back to Iowa.

I'm through with this thread. If anyone hasn't gotten the message by now, they never will. I never did get an explanation of what emergency could require alcohol or whiskey.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

casey, your in a state of denial.


----------



## BRUNSWICK CONCRETE (Dec 17, 2002)

Unfortunately this casey(knowitall) is the one who will get some oneelse killed! This gives all contractors a bad rep!:realmad:


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

We spend a lot of time in this profession worrying about legal liability. Casey, why not call your attorney and ask how they'd feel about defending your firm in the following lawsuit:

Your driver hits an icy patch and crosses the centerline. An accident that could happen any time, to anyone, impaired or sober. Somebody dies. The plaintiff's attorney learns that you suspected your guy had been drinking, used your DOT approved breathalyzer and found that his BAC was .01, and that your company policy is that... that's OK! 

While you're at it, run it past your insurance company too.

(And to all those who've stomped their feet and screamed that it's *just plain wrong*, I agree wholeheartedly. Obviously, Casey's not convinced yet, but maybe, just maybe, he has enough business sense to see the common sense in "Zero Tolerance".)


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

Well, if you can enlighten me on the exact legalities of driving with a BAC on or below .02 I may be persuaded to alter my policy.

I have found since implementing breath tests that 2 of my guys whom I suspected of drinking prior to early morning runs now seem to have abandoned this practice.

I would, however like to hear the exact legal implications of being in an accident with a BAC at or below .02. Not to sound devious but if there was an accident with a driver who had a BAC below .02, even if the officer suspected impairment & demanded a blood test, by the time a blood test was administered at the station BAC would likely be at .00. However anyone with a BAC at .02 or below will be coherent & in such a state of sobriety that a blood test would not even likely be administered.

Regardless, I heartily agree that anyone caught driving impaired should be locked up.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I was referring to a lawsuit brought by a party, or their survivors, after an accident involving your company vehicle. Given the reaction you've seen here, how do you think a jury would feel about whom to punish? And to what monetary extent?

Like I said, ask your attorney how they'd feel about defending your policy in court. Ask your insurance company how they feel about continuing your coverage, right now.

It has nothing to do with being "legally" intoxicated.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Casey.
Please, just SHUT-UP
Man you have lost the battle.:realmad:


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

I once knew a dog who would just bark for no reason....he didn't care if he got smacked he went right back to it because at least he was getting attention...

Hmmmm...sounds familiar.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

HerkFE is right. This guy is a jackass and theres nothing we can do to make him see things our way. All were doing is giving him attention. I am happy though to read all the replies here and see that we all, except Casey, use our heads for something other than a hatrack.  Mike


----------



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

*DWI*

I can barely plow worth a damn with the radio on let alone the cellphone ringing and the twoway yacking ....I could not dream of trying to go out with a snoot full. oh yea.... in ct if you have a cdl they yank that too when you get pinched for dwi...even if you driving your own car


----------

